# CADPAT winter whites



## slayer/raptor (5 Mar 2013)

I saw these on this army news video: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/news-nouvelles/story-reportage-eng.asp?id=5924

Anyone see these in person yet? I'm curious if the winter whites have actually changed in design or if they are the same thing as the old ones with some grey digital patches on them.


----------



## MikeL (5 Mar 2013)

The USMC has digital whites;  AFAIK(what I've seen) in the CF we only have the plain whites.

I saw some photos of CADPAT whites a few years ago online.  Haven't seen anything since regarding them.

*edited to add photos*
http://mpmuseum.org/securuniform/cadpat/winter_arctic_cadpat.jpg
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-JMEXDPbs7vw/TdCb_lyoHFI/AAAAAAAACDc/D0kjeoXO4vE/s1600/A658.jpg


----------



## blackberet17 (5 Mar 2013)

USMC issue only.

Nothing for us yet


----------



## UnwiseCritic (5 Mar 2013)

I have seen some of our guys with somthing similar. Just a little grey here and there.


----------



## slayer/raptor (5 Mar 2013)

Roger, the reason I ask is because I've seen people issued the ruck sack cover and it had some grey patches, I was just curious if the actual uniform changed at all


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Mar 2013)

ARCG's have some of the new whites at least on the toboggans.....which had grey squares on it just like the winter personal cam blankets...


----------



## Sigs Pig (6 Mar 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> The USMC has the digital whites;  AFAIK in the CF we only have the plain whites in different shades of white(depending on age/wear),  plus the pink ones because of arctic candles.. and some troops have painted their whites as well.
> 
> I saw some photos of CADPAT whites a few years ago online.  Haven't seen anything since regarding them.
> 
> ...



That 'photo' is one terrible Photoshop job.

ME


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Mar 2013)

We do not have digitized winter whites. Period.


----------



## UnwiseCritic (6 Mar 2013)

You can say that all you want, but a few guys from my old platoon had them issued from clothing stores.


----------



## WLSC (6 Mar 2013)

Most of our toboggans whites are CADPAT.  Maybe someone from Valc can anwers that ?


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Mar 2013)

UnwiseCritic said:
			
		

> You can say that all you want, but a few guys from my old platoon had them issued from clothing stores.


Pictures please. 

I would like to see this for real.


----------



## 63 Delta (6 Mar 2013)

I don't have a pic as I am on Parental Leave, but I have a CADPAT ruck sack cover on my ruck right now. It looks exactly like the pictures in the above posts. I just assume that all new winter whites will look like that as the old wear out, and new ones are made.


----------



## Ayrsayle (6 Mar 2013)

Again, I don't personally have it - but I can confirm I've seen a few floating around 1 VP. Ill see if I can nab a picture while out in Wainwright.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Mar 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Pictures please.
> 
> I would like to see this for real.



Jim 1 RNBR ARCG has some of these whites, saw them on their toboggans twice now...


----------



## slayer/raptor (7 Mar 2013)

Yeah I've seen the ruck covers too, so for those who have seen the actual uniform, are they the same or have they been modified at all?


----------



## Smirnoff123 (7 Mar 2013)

I have also seen the ruck cover, but nothing else with the pattern.


----------



## UnwiseCritic (7 Mar 2013)

Interestingly enough I have not seen the ruck covers, only tops and bottoms.


----------



## MikeL (7 Mar 2013)

I was going through some of my kit and checked out the whites I got a few months ago(exchanged my old XXXL ones for a set that actually fits).  The whites are dated May 2008;  I'm guessing they only started making the digital whites in the last couple years?


----------



## UnwiseCritic (7 Mar 2013)

Yea, I wasnt even in, in 2008


----------



## daftandbarmy (9 Mar 2013)

I wonder why we've decided to 'go green' with these? Plain, clean white was always the best cam.


----------



## Good2Golf (9 Mar 2013)

> I wonder why we've decided to 'go green' with these? Plain, clean white was always the best cam.



"Leading Change" bubble on PER?


----------



## JorgSlice (9 Mar 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Pictures please.
> 
> I would like to see this for real.



Here's the smock.






and some pants


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Mar 2013)

Ok, looks like they have not made their way here yet.


----------



## JorgSlice (10 Mar 2013)

Those pictures were from ARCTIC RAM and as you can see, it's one or two people out of dozens+ that have them. Though they are neat, I understand that the grey is supposed to, from a distance, break up the human form and figure for concealment but would the grey actually be de-camouflaging rather than increasing the camouflage?

It just seems like one of those "Don't fix what ain't broke" type of matter.


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Mar 2013)

Good point but pure  white can be a giveaway. Too bright or not enough contrast can be a bad thing. 

I detest white helmet covers. Too obvious bobbing up and down across the prairies.


----------



## daftandbarmy (11 Mar 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Good point but pure  white can be a giveaway. Too bright or not enough contrast can be a bad thing.
> 
> I detest white helmet covers. Too obvious bobbing up and down across the prairies.



After a few days my cam 'whites' were always tinged with an eclectic collection of curry stains, tree sap, sweat, grease and - after I knocked out a tooth on my rifle foresight - blood. 

Man cam... it's more macho  ;D


----------



## Tank Troll (11 Mar 2013)

Same with white balaclava on our winter X a month ago while play OPFOR/OCT (with new budget cut can't afford both) I saw 4 little white round heads peering over the snow bank at night with out any night vision equipment. Didn't see the 5th one as he was wearing his green toque. White bottoms, CADPAT top, Green toque=good, White bottoms, CADPAT top, white balaclava=bad.


----------



## chowchow1 (11 Mar 2013)

I have always had my own winter white cadpat, its called charcoal.


----------



## blackberet17 (11 Mar 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> After a few days my cam 'whites' were always tinged with an eclectic collection of curry stains, tree sap, sweat, grease



Curry?! Is there a new IMP I wasn't aware of...


----------



## my72jeep (11 Mar 2013)

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> Curry?! Is there a new IMP I wasn't aware of...


Brit Rats have Curry the need to keep the colonies happy.


----------



## daftandbarmy (11 Mar 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Brit Rats have Curry the need to keep the colonies happy.



They never had a curry ration when I was in the British Army so we had to make our own, of course. The colonials from Liverpool were, in my estimation, some of the best mess tin curry chefs...


----------



## blackberet17 (12 Mar 2013)

I love a good curry...may be time for a "cultural exchange"...


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Mar 2013)

Real men leave their whites at home and carry extra ammo.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Mar 2013)

Do we have to change the topic title?


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Mar 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Real men leave their whites at home and carry extra ammo.


 :facepalm:

Good one. Well played sir!  ;D


----------



## GreenMarine (20 Sep 2013)

I fly a Desk or Drive a forklift personally, but I walk through the crap just to get to work... Orange for me, but ya I've had some insight on the "Arctic Cadpat" and "Urban Cadpat" keep things simple they're not for the regular guys. At least for now.


----------



## MikeL (20 Sep 2013)

GreenMarine said:
			
		

> but ya I've had some insight on the "Arctic Cadpat" and "Urban Cadpat" keep things simple they're not for the regular guys. At least for now.



Urban CADPAT?

Who are these "regular guys", and why aren't the CADPAT whites for them?

Also, as can you see in this thread, a number of CF pers have been issued various pieces of the winter whites in the CADPAT pattern.


----------



## GreenMarine (24 Sep 2013)

My Key words are at "least for now!" Budget plus production lines give limited amounts for the Arctic Cadpat to be issued to most parts of the CAF.  

The Urban Cadpat is still in the early trails stages, and not a priority. The Navy has given it the most interest to move away from the traditional Black NCDs.


----------

